# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  تصميم الببتيد و البروتين للتطبيقات الصيدلانية البيولوجية

## siiin

[CENTER][align=center][center]Peptide and Protein Design for Biopharmaceutical Applications

تصميم الببتيد و البروتين للتطبيقات الصيدلانية البيولوجية

الببتيدات تخدم الأدوية الفعالة كما في عيادة اليوم. ومع ذلك لا يمكن للعيوب المتأصلة في هياكل الببتيد لحد فعاليتها والمخدرات. للتغلب على هذه المشاكل فلجأ الباحثون على تطوير طرق جديدة لخلق "مصممة خصيصا" الببتيدات والبروتينات مع تحسين الخصائص الدوائية.
تصميم الببتيدات والبروتينات ويوفر لمحة عامة عن الطرق التجريبية والحسابية لالببتيد والتصميم البروتين، مع التركيز على تطبيقات محددة للالعلاجية والبحوث الطبية الحيوية. وتشمل الموضوعات:
• النمذجة الكمبيوتر من الببتيدات والبروتينات
• Peptidomimetics
• تصميم وتوليف الببتيدات دوري
• الكربوهيدرات في الببتيد والتصميم البروتين
• تصميم نوفو دي من الببتيدات والبروتينات
• تطوير التطبيقات الطبية
• دراسة حالة موسعة - تصميم المتغيرات الأنسولين
هذا الكتاب موجه أيضا ل:
الطب الحيوي، والكيمياء الحيوية، الفيزياء الحيوية، والنمذجة الجزيئية والكيمياء العضوية والكيمياء الصيدلانية الاصطناعية الطبية.

تحميل كتاب تصميم الببتيد و البروتين للتطبيقات الصيدلانية البيولوجية[/align]

----------

